# TILLER OR CONSOLE



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve driven both. Looking at having an Ankona built and most likely going with a tiller to save space. Any switches one may need can be mounted on the aft deck bulkhead.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

On smaller boats,a tiller gives you more (appreciated)space in the cockpit


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is the deal with the micro console. It is the roughly the same size as the tiller console w/grab bar and takes up the same space. Either way you are going to need some form of console. If you go tiller, you'll need the tiller console w/ grab bar as an anchor point for your other hand....it's a safety issue while running. So the question comes down to do you want a tiller skiff or a skiff with a helm. Either way you are not losing space. If I were building the skiff, I'd go micro console. Feel free to shoot me a text if you have any questions or need help with your build process. 863-860-7250
Jon


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I liked my tillers so far!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Super small cc. Pain to find parts. Stock Yamaha controls won’t work too long & wont rotate . steering box was trouble too Had to find one that fed thru the top ,exit bottom. Cable blocked removal of battery the other way Tried to go with tilt wheel due to height ,negative. I wonder how much weight a tiller set up saves ? Value +/- ? Would have been a ton easier to repower , never crossed my mind to delete console. Oh well. Always next time. Good luck


----------

